# NSW: Bobbin Head 31/05/2012



## VolumeTwo (May 6, 2012)

Decided to drive up to Bobbin Head with a mate today so i could fish it for the first time.

Arrived about 11am and put the yak in.
Fished mainly around the boats etc and managed some nice fish.
Mate got a decent bream early on. 
Moved spots and started getting hits from the EP's, some nice sized flathead and also some flounder.
I only managed one tiny EP (my first) but my buddy managed a few decent ones. Got the flatty pictured below in the same spot as well. A much bigger speciman followed it right up to my yak!

All fish caught on the Squidgy Wriggler Wasabi 80mm...killer lure. Fish really started to bite we the tide starting running in a bit faster.

I was using 4lb braid wih 10lb leader which i think may be too bulky?

All in all a great day out on the water.


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like a good session. You are not actually allowed to fish near the marina though.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like a great day on the water. Congrats on the EP! Any size they are fun fish to catch.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Imagine if you were using 6lb leader.... should get more hits & more fun!!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

You can fish near the marina, just not in it.


----------



## Mongrel (May 14, 2012)

VolumeTwo, do you reckon plastics are the best thing to use up at Bobbin Head?


----------



## VolumeTwo (May 6, 2012)

In winter yes. The mate I fished with knows the spot well and he basically only uses the wriggler in the wasabi colour there. 
Blades would work on the flatties though. 
Don't forget surface lures for whiting in summer.

Yes we didn't go right into the marina, just around its edges. A few blokes saw us and didn't say anything but I am sure some might...

Cheers guys


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice little session!

Top spot, and those wrigglers are dynamite! 6lb is good start up there, but as you see the flatties can cause you some dramas, i have donated far too many lures to the bigger ones up there when using 4-6lb. when targeting the flatties i use 8-10, when going for the EP, Bream, Whiting 'and' flatty i use 4-6.

Blades are good up that way too, i love the gold and copper colours. Plenty of fun to be had on surface and Hb's too though.

nice little session, good first outing!


----------

